# Poem: "Love of a Horse"



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow :shock:  Thats great, hey have a look at mine its called poem: the beauty of a horse!!!


----------



## rachiesmif (Mar 21, 2007)

I like this one a lot. Brings real nice images to mind.

I always try to write non rhymming poems but can't. Is that strange? :S 

Here's a link to mine but you don't have to look. I got some nasty emails from another forum for posting a link to my work. Apparently I was 'demanding' by saying 'have a look at mine if you have time' :S

But I don't expect nasty things here. Everyone is real nice and friendly ^_^ 

Link: http://horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1518


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

This is great although it is short. I have a hard time keeping poems short. I love to describe things. I almost titled my poem the same thing. Check out my poem her is what I actually called it. Luckiest Girl in the world. it is titled on the Horse stories and poems page as Horse poem for Ap Lit and Comp


----------

